# Ashlee Simpson`s Extensions Color Help



## clubenvy. (Feb 23, 2009)

* I received an email from the extension company & they said #14 would be most similar ! I don`t see it so hopefully it`s just their poor photos *

I`ve updated the extension swatches to blonde & blonde mixes that maybe are more similar somewhat.. won`t ever be dead on as these are cheap extensions compared to a $$$ Ken Pave`s color job but a girl can dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














#27





blonde mix





#14





lighter blonde mix





#18 lightest brown

I will definitely post pics after all this effort you ladies have put in lol.. thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 23, 2009)

it looks more like a wam blonde actually.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 23, 2009)

The first one goes better!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Feb 23, 2009)

It looks like a medium warm blond with highlights. Neither of those look like a match, but the first one is closest even though it is more neutral


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah the first one goes better


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 23, 2009)

neither of them match AT ALL! the first one is an iced chocolate colour and the second one is a golden brown colour. her hair is more caramel blonde colour with blonde slices through it, its not one solid colour at all, i can see at least three to four tones through it.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree. None of them works with Ashlee's hair.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 24, 2009)

yes i definitly think #14 would match.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 24, 2009)

What extension company is this?


----------



## clubenvy. (Feb 24, 2009)

ClipHair.co.uk/Clip_Hair

this will actually be my 4th time ordering from them; they`re also on ebay & i`ve searched loads believe me so i know that you cannot find cheaper for human hair. they claim it`s remy but i`m not sure as 20" clip in`s are only $48 US.


----------

